# Repair guy recommended a German coffee machine, but I forgot the brand!



## igr (May 18, 2020)

Our Sage Oracle Touch developed a fault and we had the repair guy come out to fix it. It's only 9 months old and he replaced a few parts, but it still had an issue with milk foam so it's taken away now.

The guy fixes all types of coffee machines and I asked him what's the most reliable manufacturer for high usage (we make 6-8 lattes a day). He suggested a German brand, a three-/four-letter manufacturer with an "m", but I forgot. He did say their machines are like £6k.

They're posting our machine back so I would not get a chance to ask him again. Any ideas what's the machine he was talking about? I'm keen to invest once and have it work (reliably!) for 3-5 years.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Miele


----------



## igr (May 18, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Miele


 No, that's a household brand we know, but what he said was something specialist, we haven't heard it before


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

igr said:


> No, that's a household brand we know, but what he said was something specialist, we haven't heard it before


 I did once do some engineering reviews on some very high end swiss stufff...I sort of think spending 6K on a BTC machine is...well not worth it. Better to spend a lot less money on a semi automated dual boiler with integrated grinder. Sage, or lelit...then you just have to move the portafilter about....no biggie...with the sages, they will even steam the milk for you.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

ECM?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

igr said:


> a German brand, a three-/four-letter manufacturer with an "m", but I forgot. He did say their machines are like £6k





GrahamSPhillips said:


> ECM?


 I'd say ECM too. Although ECM machines are expensive, they ate not £6k!


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

igr said:


> Any ideas what's the machine he was talking about?


 Quick google brought up a company called WMF? They seem to do commercial machines.

There are a lot of awesome espresso machines out there within a £6000 budget. I would personally do a lot of research before buying anything even if you find what the repair man was recommending. You could start a new thread here asking for recommendations.


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

I remember some really terrible coffees, both cappuccino and espresso from a WMF automatic machine (on Brittany ferries). Quality also depending on beans and maintenance of course, but that experience won't make me want to repeat that experience - even if caffeine depleted.


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

SteveBRS said:


> I remember some really terrible coffees, both cappuccino and espresso from a WMF automatic machine (on Brittany ferries). Quality also depending on beans and maintenance of course, but that experience won't make me want to repeat that experience - even if caffeine depleted.


 Now that you've mentioned it, I just remembered a couple of weeks ago I had possibly the worst coffee I've ever had from one of the large coffee chains. I had a peek though the drive-thru window and saw the machine which I now remember looked like one of the WMF ones. I typed into google to see if that particular chain use these machines and sure enough, they do.


----------

